# Buy N Save Pest



## stellar (Dec 12, 2014)

IMy Browser is infected with buy n save adware. I am using google chrome and I have tried all the antimalware like spybot,malwarebyte,ad aware but still no success. After deleting in google chrome extension also it re surfaces again after  after the browser is opened. Help on terminating this pesky adware.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 12, 2014)

Try Adwcleaner


----------



## stellar (Dec 12, 2014)

Have tried that also.That doesn't also works.Doesn't detects at all.


----------

